# Replace a Label or Keep with bottle?



## New England Digger (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi All:
I have a couple of bottles (1 bottle - 1 ink) that the label has dried and come loose from the bottle.  I have the labels (see photo) and can't decide whether to reattach the label, or just keep it with the bottle.  If I choose to reattach, any suggestions on what to use and how to reattach? - Thank You !


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 21, 2021)

On the bottles such as the ink I have secured labels with just a tiny bit of Rubber Cement and protected it with stretchy saran type plastic wrap and clear tape.  
The other bottle is a bit trickier as the area for the label is sunken in. I would secure it with some Rubber Cement. You're going to first have to encourage that label to flatten out. May require a bit of steaming, gently removing the label and placing it between some sheets of wax paper and put in a book for a few days. Then with a lite application of some Rubber Cement to the face of the bottle and then the back of the label (just enough to hold it) you should be able to rearrange the label onto the bottle like a puzzle with decent results.


----------



## treeguyfred (Feb 21, 2021)

I do like & agree with the Beer Dude, to a large degree. But! they used either fish glue or horse hoof glue (mucilage) to apply the labels in their day. If you can find some mucilage still viable (I found some old bottles with their rubber slit spreader tops crunchy but the glue inside was still liquid in a box from my Grandfathers desk)  you could try it... but sparingly. 
Good luck,
~Fred


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 21, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> I do like & agree with the Beer Dude, to a large degree. But! they used either fish glue or horse hoof glue (mucilage) to apply the labels in their day. If you can find some mucilage still viable (I found some old bottles with their rubber slit spreader tops crunchy but the glue inside was still liquid in a box from my Grandfathers desk)  you could try it... but sparingly.
> Good luck,
> ~Fred


The reason I suggest the RUBBER CEMENT is that it can be easily removed and does not stain the label.  The label only needs to be kept in place.  It's no longer being used in a retail environment so the permanence is not required. I have used the mucilage glues, but they are tricky, messy and I personally haven't the good results using that.


----------



## New England Digger (Feb 21, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> On the bottles such as the ink I have secured labels with just a tiny bit of Rubber Cement and protected it with stretchy saran type plastic wrap and clear tape.
> The other bottle is a bit trickier as the area for the label is sunken in. I would secure it with some Rubber Cement. You're going to first have to encourage that label to flatten out. May require a bit of steaming, gently removing the label and placing it between some sheets of wax paper and put in a book for a few days. Then with a lite application of some Rubber Cement to the face of the bottle and then the back of the label (just enough to hold it) you should be able to rearrange the label onto the bottle like a puzzle with decent results.


Thank you, this helps.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 21, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> The reason I suggest the RUBBER CEMENT is that it can be easily removed and does not stain the label.  The label only needs to be kept in place.  It's no longer being used in a retail environment so the permanence is not required. I have used the mucilage glues, but they are tricky, messy and I personally haven't the good results using that.


That is the trick with repairing antiques. The repair should not be stronger than the item. So it can be redone again when the repair becomes discolored. If the adhesive is too strong it will remove a bit of the antique which is not good. Just my 2 cents.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 21, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> I do like & agree with the Beer Dude, to a large degree. But! they used either fish glue or horse hoof glue (mucilage) to apply the labels in their day. If you can find some mucilage still viable (I found some old bottles with their rubber slit spreader tops crunchy but the glue inside was still liquid in a box from my Grandfathers desk)  you could try it... but sparingly.
> Good luck,
> ~Fred


Wow! Talk about a shelf life!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## New England Digger (Feb 22, 2021)

Thank you for your advise.


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 22, 2021)

New England Digger said:


> Hi All:
> I have a couple of bottles (1 bottle - 1 ink) that the label has dried and come loose from the bottle.  I have the labels (see photo) and can't decide whether to reattach the label, or just keep it with the bottle.  If I choose to reattach, any suggestions on what to use and how to reattach? - Thank You !


Here is a bottle that I transferred the label.  Didn't use any glues as there was a slight touch of sticky when I had steamed it off.  It is held in place with that and the plastic wrap.


----------



## K6TIM (Feb 24, 2021)

New England Digger said:


> Hi All:
> I have a couple of bottles (1 bottle - 1 ink) that the label has dried and come loose from the bottle.  I have the labels (see photo) and can't decide whether to reattach the label, or just keep it with the bottle.  If I choose to reattach, any suggestions on what to use and how to reattach? - Thank You !



Hi new England digger,
It ok to reattach the label use a


----------

